# Warum isst Dirk Nowitzki Hydrokulturkugeln?



## Pomela (28. Oktober 2010)

Zur Zeit läuft ein Werbespot der IngDiba mit Dirk Nowitzki.

Er nimmt sich aus einem Blumenkübel so runde Tonkugeln und wirft sie in etwas entfernt stehende Gläser. Soweit - so gut... ABER gegen Ende des Spots wirft er sie hoch und fängt sie mit dem Mund auf.

öhm.... ???




Das erinnert mich an die Werbung mit einem Mittel gegen Durchfall:


Kinder spielen mit einem Ball im Park und schiessen diesen aus Versehen ins Gebüsch. Gleich darauf kommt eine ältere Frau mit diesem Ball aus dem Gebüsch heraus... hm... hatte das Durchfallmittel versagt?


----------



## Haxxler (28. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Werbung und muss keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Sunyo (29. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht schmeckts ihm?


----------



## pdreistudio.de (24. November 2010)

Ich klär das mal auf, nachdem ich Kontakt mit Diba hatte.

Sehr geehrter Herr L.,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Sie haben sich an uns gewandt, weil bezüglich unseres Werbespots zum Girokonto Irritationen aufgetreten sind. Sie vermuten, dass Dirk Nowitzki in diesem Spot Hydrokultur-Kugeln isst. 
Auf den ersten Blick scheint dies so zu sein. Bei genauerer Betrachtung unseres neuen Spots können Sie aber erkennen, dass Dirk Nowitzki Erdnüsse isst. Die erste Einstellung im Spot zeigt eine Hotelangestellte, die Erdnüsse in ein Glas wirft. Diese Erdnüsse liegen an verschiedenen Stellen im Hotel aus. Dirk Nowitzki isst diese am Ende des Spots. Dies erkennt man an den typischen Handbewegungen beim Verzehr von Erdnüssen. 
Der Spot wird ausschließlich im "Erwachsenen-Programm" gesendet, sodass wir davon ausgehen, dass dieser von Kindern nicht gesehen wird und somit keinen falschen Eindruck erwecken kann. 
Wir hoffen, dass diese Informationen hilfreich für Sie waren und freuen uns auf die weitere Zusammenarbeit mit Ihnen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Frank R.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme...


----------

